# How is this covered in the NECA 1-2006 NEIS?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

*Improper use of fittings ----!*

That's the famed "improper use of fittings" photograph that has been causing a stir lately. We've all done that. I know I sure have. I never realized that such a connection wasn't really checked out for a grounding path. "Pull a ground", many people say. Better, but it still doesn't square with NEMA and NECA. 

From NECA 1, Article 10, Section K:
_k) Raceway(s) to equipment subject to vibration
shall be terminated in a box and final connections
made with flexible conduit. The box shall be located
as close as practical to the equipment terminals._

It seems clear that the workmanship spec wants a material change done by means of a box when the equipment is subject to vibration. Probably a 'C' body might qualify. Not sure.

There's an issue keeping the locknuts on the fittings, too, when the fittings are screwed into hubs. I know in this photo, the fittings are screwed into a RMC coupling, but here's that text:

From NECA 1, Article 8, Section N:
_n) When terminating in threaded hubs, the raceway
shall be screwed tightly into the hub. The shoulder of
a fitting shall rest securely against the hub._


----------

